# Berkey Water Purifiers Heading for "Significant Price Increase."



## jbillh

Sorry folks, need to wait to make sure it's ok to go public with this.


----------



## goshengirl

For what it's worth, the price increase is listed on the Pleasant Hill Grain website. 

Bring back your web address, lol. I did enjoy your humor. Are you on eBay, too?


----------



## jbillh

Hi Goshengirl,

Thanks for the note! I have to tell ya I've been sweating it since I posted this and even asked the moderator to remove it! 

I think I'm ok, and obviously the word is out, but I didn't want to even come close to violating some kind of confidentiality thing. I try to play fair.

The video is a bit quirky...but that's just me I guess  I'm glad you liked it.

Yes, I have an eBay store but it's kind of a love/hate thing. Profits aren't much to begin with on the systems, but eBay cuts them in half with their fees. That's kind of hard to bear.

OK, here's my site: Water Purification Systems - Best Water Purification Systems Purifier

Thanks Again,

Bill


----------



## jbillh

*It Is Official...things, they are a changin...*

Hi Folks,

Now there is now doubt about it. Berkey Water Purifiers and various other accessories, will be increasing in price by April 1st.

We "authorized dealers" have been told to expect a "significant price increase" and that we will no longer be able to give away free items to offset the cost of the systems.

If you have ever wanted a Berkey Water Purification System or would like to make your own from scratch, here is the DIY link to my website.

Bulk Discounts on Water Purification Systems | Bulk Water Purifiers

If you want the system for everyday use, the stainless systems are the nicest, but they are usually on back-order these days.

For camping and more of a water cooler look, the Berkey Light is a good option.

If you really just want an "emergency only" kind of system, then the DIY "Bucket Purifier" in the link above is all you need.

Now is a good time to get a system before the price goes up (wherever and from whomever you buy it from.) *PLEASE get one somewhere!* It is one of the essentials you need to have.

Call or email me if you have questions...there will be no sales pitch of any kind. Other members have called me and would probably all agree that I'll go out of my way to help out.

All the Best,

Bill
[email protected]
(435)792-4380


----------



## jbillh

Just got word they moved the price increase out to April 8th.

Just an FYI if anyone cares ; - )

All the Best,

Bill


----------



## goshengirl

I care. 

Been wanting one, but it's a financial question. Working with DH to see what we can do...


----------



## nj_m715

Spend the $100 or so for the elements and use buckets.








This one only has one element, so it cuts down the cost. It still provides plenty of water for our family of 3. 
There's plenty of how to's out there. this is how we did ours
Veg Gear DIY WVO Conversions and Green Energy: DIY Cheap Black Berkey Water Filter

btw, I be calling for a couple spare filters. I have some left, but I guess I'll get, while the gettins good.


----------



## jbillh

*Lots of options...possible "unadvertised special" ; - )*

Hi nj m715,

Yep, this is definitely the budget approach.

We actually own a Berkey Light, a Crown, and a "Bucket Purifier" that I made myself.

Here's the link to to the photos & directions on how to make it:

Bulk Discounts on Water Purification Systems | Bulk Water Purifiers

In reality, you could add up to 8 purification elements to the Bucket Purifier and rival the Crown (the biggest system they make,) and get up to 26 gallons of pure water per hour.

That is a lot of water!

The truth is...it's not so much about the container as it is the purification elements. Yeah, we like the stainless steel system the best, but its the power of the purification elements that persuaded me to buy one.

Water Purifier Elements & Water Purifier Cartridges for Pure Water

If you need more elements just let me know.

BTW, Berkey tells me the minimum I have to sell them for, so there's nothing special I can do about the price unless someone buys in bulk. They do allow me to run "unadvertised specials" which I am inclined to do, but can't advertise them. 

I just kinda wait for people to ask for a deal and I hook them up when I can.

If my fellow Prepared Society friends would like me to setup some extra special deals just let me know and I'll put private pages together and hook you all up if you want. It's kind of a lot of work, but I'll do it if People give me some good ideas on what they want.

The links would only be good for you folks and your personal contacts and only for a limited time. I have to be careful how I do this so I don't risk losing my distributor status and such. Just let me know if there is interest.

All the Best,

Bill
[email protected] 
(435)792-4380


----------



## nj_m715

Well, I'm looking for a few pair of spare filters. I was putting it off in favor of other things that need attention, but there's no sense spending more later. 

I'll give others a little time to chime in with their needs and I'll give you a call. 
I'd rather keep my business local or in-house instead of picking some guy from ebay.


----------



## jbillh

Sounds Good nj m715,

I'll help you out if you let me. BTW, I also run an eBay store 

A man's gotta do... 

The fees on eBay are so dang high it just makes you wonder if it's worth it.

Take Good Care,

Bill


----------



## jnrdesertrats

Hi Bill
Like I mentioned my relative in Nevada is looking to purchase a system and some filters soon.


----------



## jbillh

Hi Folks,

Well, I have the new Berkey price list and it isn't as bad as we were thinking. Berkey doesn't want to go too far too fast so there is only a relatively small price increase of + or - about 10% on most products. 

That's not bad considering the supplier increases they have absorbed.

That's good news, but prices are going up on the 15th and we will no longer be allowed to give any free items away when selling the Main systems and items that have "MAP" (Minimum Advertised Price) requirements on them. A lot will change because of this new policy.

I hope y'all get a system or some purification elements and/or make your own...no matter where you buy it. The ability to purify water is a critical part of your food supply.

All the Best to You and Yours,

Bill


----------



## family

Hi I was just researching water filters online and found a different brand. Then, I came to the forum to see you. 

Is it okay for me to mention the other brand on this thread so we can compare and contrast the Berkey and the one I was reading about? It is a camper's purifier and only does one quart per minute. I'm not convinced it takes out chemicals from polluted water and I want a system that filters out chlorine, flouride, pharmaceutical "waste," and all of the harmful chemicals, etc. 

Is there any filter that can remove radioactive particles?

Thanks for sharing,
family*


----------



## jbillh

Hi Family,

Always good to compare and contrast. As long as we don't try "selling" people on affiliate links or something, I think all discussion is welcomed.

A lot of things are radioactive...i.e. potassium from what I've read. Yeah, your bananas are glowing ; - )

The Black Berkey Purification Elements do not claim to remove radioactive substances per se, but some of what they remove may have some minute radioactivity in it.

I'm not an expert on that and don't pretend to be. 

About 15 years ago I bought a RO system for my home and really liked it (until I found out more about it.) RO eliminates the helpful minerals in the process. Your body (from what I've read,) will actually leech minerals back toward the RO water when you drink it as "balance" is a constant desired state in your body.

Again, not an expert on all of that. But the ideas seem sound.

All the Best,

Bill


----------



## slick

thanks Bill got the two black filters from you last week and threw my 2 gal bucket filter system set up and ready for when ever I happen to need it..Cya Slick


----------



## JayJay

I found this after researching the capabilities when 'THE' neighbor responded negatively about my purchase(s)...and likewise with the storing gasoline, camper cooker, wood burning stove, generator......these are just frivolous purchases...this being the same 'neighbor' whose husband of retired water district told me my water was deadly after 6 months storing.:ignore:

Get the idea I'm on my own here?? You got it!!!

Volatile Organic Compounds (VOCs)
Removed to below detectable limits

Alachlor
Atrazine
Benzene
Carbofuran
Carbon Tetrachloride
Chlorine
Chlorobenzene
Chloroform
2,4-D
DBCP
p-Dichlorobenzene
o-Dichlorobenzene
1, 1-Dichloroethane
1, 2-Dichloroethane
1, 1-Dichloroethylene
cis-1, 2-Dichloroethylene
Trans-1,2-Dichloroethylene
1, 2-Dichloropropane
cis-l,3-Dichloropropylene
Dinoseb
Endrin
Ethylbenzene
Ethylene Dibromide (EDB)
Heptachlor
Heptachlor Epoxide
Hexachlorobutodiene
Hexachlorocyclopentadiene
Lindane, Methoxychlor
MTBE
Pentachlorophenol
Simazine
Styrene
1,1,2,2-Tetrachloroethane
Tetrachloroethylene
Toluene
2,4,5-TP (Silvex)
1,2,4-trichlorobenzene
1,1,1-trichloroethane
1,1,2-trichloroethane
Trichloroethylene
o-Xylene
m-Xylene
p-Xylene

HEAVY METALS reduced by up to 95%: 
CONTAMINANT HEALTH EFFECTS 
Lead kidney, nervous system damage 
Mercury kidney, nervous system disorders 
Aluminum respiratory, nervous system disorders 
Cadmium kidney damage 
Chromium liver, kidney, circulatory system disorders 
Copper gastro-enteric diseases

ALSO REMOVES OR REDUCES: 
rust, silt, sediment, foul taste and odors

Berkey Water Filter Systems and Purifiers, Emergency Water Filters from British Berkefeld


----------



## jbillh

Hi Slick,

I'm glad that worked out for you mate!

I keep telling people it's not about the "container" it's about the water!

The Black Berkey Purification Elements are the "secret sauce" to all of it. Without them it's just a big pretty can 

Hopefully the image will be in this message for folks who are curious about it.

Take Good Care,

Bill


----------



## DJgang

thanks...got my two black filters this week, going to get two more next month.


----------



## nj_m715

Never said thanks for my elements, so Thanks. 

I found some cheap sports bottles at Dick's Sporting Goods that look like they should be able to take the small filters. Now I can have DIY bucket filters and sports bottles. 

Slick, no need to store it away and wait to use it. I bet there's plenty of crap in your water right now. We use ours for drinking water, cool aid, coffee etc on a daily basis even though we have "clean" city water.


----------



## jbillh

nj_m715 said:


> Never said thanks for my elements, so Thanks.
> 
> I found some cheap sports bottles at Dick's Sporting Goods that look like they should be able to take the small filters. Now I can have DIY bucket filters and sports bottles.
> 
> Slick, no need to store it away and wait to use it. I bet there's plenty of crap in your water right now. We use ours for drinking water, cool aid, coffee etc on a daily basis even though we have "clean" city water.


Hi Folks,

You are both very welcome! I'm glad I could hook you up!

You're right... there is a lot of BAD city water out there! There's no way I'd be letting my family drink water with fluoride in it either! No offense intended for fluoride lovers out there... just convinced it's not good for the body.

One note on the sports bottles... the Berkey version is a special material that is "BPA Free" and you can squeeze it if you prefer to get water out of it rather than only sucking it through the straw.

This comes in very handy when hiking i.e. filling your pot for oatmeal in the morning and such. Just a thought.

Just an FYI... because Berkey is so back-ordered on things I'm in the process of developing a new stainless steel water purifier line that still uses the Black Berkey Purification Elements. It's pretty exciting! :congrat:

Take Good Care and God Bless!

Bill


----------



## jbillh

DJgang said:


> thanks...got my two black filters this week, going to get two more next month.


Hi DJgang,

You are sure welcome! I didn't know you were a PS member when you ordered. That's a nice surprise!

Sorry for the slow shipping... the whole Berkey company is really overwhelmed... but that is temporarily slowing down, at least until the next huge crisis!

Take Good Care,

Bill


----------



## goshengirl

Developing your own line? Cool! Best wishes in your endeavor!


----------



## DJgang

jbillh said:


> Hi DJgang,
> 
> You are sure welcome! I didn't know you were a PS member when you ordered. That's a nice surprise!
> 
> Sorry for the slow shipping... the whole Berkey company is really overwhelmed... but that is temporarily slowing down, at least until the next huge crisis!
> 
> Take Good Care,
> 
> Bill


it wasn't slow at all Bill!

Gonna get two more in a couple of months!


----------



## sailaway

I've been thinking of getting a Berkey for base camp and complimenting what I already have. Back Woodsman May/June 2011 has a nice article "Back-up Water Supply at the Homestead", well worth reading.


----------



## jbillh

Glad to hear it mate!

A lot of folks have waited a long time (and are still waiting) for their orders. Things really went crazy for awhile there!

Take Good Care,

Bill


----------

